# NAPgA Rendezvous 2015 Country Store / Auction Fundraiser



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

*NAPgA **Rendezvous 2015 Country Store / Auction Fundraiser*

In the past the NAPgA Rendezvous has done ok with its Auction Fundraiser in various iterations. Through the years there have been suggestions on how to best serve the needs & honor NAPgA's needs, donors and recipients...as well as maximize donations and fund raising. This year we hope to do even better in regards to funds raised by refining the process a bit. 

Obviously ALL funds are more important than ever before in regards to our land access issues and we want to try to maximize our need to raise funds for our cause...while we still can. This is definitely a great opportunity to support the biggest fund raiser for the NAPgA as well as get some cool items and pack gear for a great price. Please support it and can.

So that all said...it has been decided that this year will be a bit different, a bit of a hybrid to past years. The plan is to sell donated items via our Rendezvous' "Country Store" (mainly) throughout the Rendezvous with SET PRICES..._*NOT*_ via silent or sealed bid auction scenarios. 

It will then be followed by what we hope will be a traditionally fun, lively and SHORT live auction Saturday night for any residual unsold items. In this way, we hope to make much needed funds and honor our donors as well as recipients better than ever before. 

But...it only works if we ALL support it by participating as both generous donors as well as generous and committed purchasers!!!

*________________________________________________________*

_*GOALS:*_

_a.__Maximize and encourage donations year over year and maximize return for NAPgA to help fight land issues.__
b.If items are not sold during the Rendy, there will be a live auction for all unsold items
c.Honor donors as well as recipients...Give seller a fair item for a fair price
d.Priority is NOT to give purchaser a bargain basement deal...this is not a place for bartering or haggling...it is a fund raiser for NAPgA_

*________________________________________________________*

*COUNTRY STORE...How it works:*

•All items for sale are donated...NOT purchased then sold by NAPgA
•Items will be "IN the store" with SET prices...available for viewing and perusing at all times....honor system. Probably under a pop-up with sides etc. 
•Sold at specific Store hours
•_Again This is NOT an Auction or place for bartering or haggling...it is a fund raiser for NAPgA._•Buy it when you see it! It may not be available the next time you return. _Proceeds benefit NAPgA_
•All items sold first come first serve; when they are gone, they're gone. _(sooner the better)_
•_NO holding items_
•Must be paid for at time of sale!
•_*All sales final*...take it with you when purchased_
---This includes goat kids etc. They are yours to care forthe moment you purchase them.
•No warranties etc. unless otherwise stated. 
•Cash, Check, CC accepted via PayPal & Square...based on available data connection
•Country Store Tentative Hours: 
---Open all the time for perusing but the store will only be open for purchase at specific times.
---Thursday:5-6pm
---Friday:4-6pm, 7-7:30pm
---Saturday:12-2pm 4-6pm

*________________________________________________________*

_*LIVE AUCTION ...for all unsold or unclaimed items...*_

•Will begin promptly Saturday at 6pm complete with 
•Standard Live Auction Rules...Going..._GOING_...*GONE!!! *
•Minimum opening bids!
---Donors will have the opportunity to set the Minimum Opening Bids
•All sales are final! _"Pay the lady on your way out..." _
•Cash, Check, PayPal or CC/"Square" accepted onsite based on data connection...must be paid onsite
•Auctioneer has final say on bid/sales! 
•Rules and updated hours will be posted at Rendy

*________________________________________________________*

_*
DONATED ITEMS:*_

•Donors donate items as normal...they are donated to the cause and 100% of the proceeds benefit NAPgA
•Donor has opportunity to set item's sale prices when donated...not NAPgA unless requested otherwise. 
Donor may change/lower prices during Rendezvous without notice to attendees...check back often
Donor will have the choice to set minimum price for final live auction if item is unsold during Rendy
•Ideally we look for donors to donates in advance. 
---_I.E. Notify NAPgA of item, description, pictures & prices__
---You can post them on this thread and I will check back often. _(Ken Harrison) 
•We will try to list as may items as we can on the NAPgA site, Facebook and on the PackGoatCentral.com forum thread found here....
---This may allow potential buyers to prepare (space/funds) for potential acquisitions items 
•If you will not be attending, cannot bring the donated items with you & want to ship them in advance, please ship them to Kent Daniels who is the Rendy Director this year. ([email protected] for mailing address)

*________________________________________________________*

Okay folks its up to you to make this all successful!!!

I will start the donations by donating a brand new _*Poly Dome Warm Climate Shelter*_ complete with a _*securing gate kit.*_

*Price: $275*... delivered to Rendezvous. More detail & pictures momentarily.

Who and what is next!


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

Here are some pictures of the beautiful hand crafted works by Kent Daniels that will be donated for sale.

*Coffee table: *19" tall. 50" long 20" wide ...this will also have a matching end table also ...$225 coffe table & $175 for the end table or $350 for the set. 

*Milking Stool:*18.5" tall milking stool...$30 
*Step stools (3):* about 8.5" tall...$15 each


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

Here are some pictures of the beautiful hand crafted works by Kent Daniels that will be donated for sale.

*Coffee table: *19" tall. 50" long 20" wide ...this will also have a matching end table also ...$225 coffe table & $175 for the end table or $350 for the set. 

*Milking Stool:*18.5" tall milking stool...$30 

*Step stools (3):* about 8.5" tall...$15 each    

Anyone else with items that they will be donating for sale at the Rendezvous, lease post item name, description & suggested sale price so that others can plan accordingly.


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

Please feel free to post this to or link his to your Facebook etc.


----------



## Suntoo (Nov 14, 2013)

TOU said:


> Here are some pictures of the beautiful hand crafted works by Kent Daniels that will be donated for sale.
> 
> *Coffee table: *19" tall. 50" long 20" wide ...this will also have a matching end table also ...$225 coffe table & $175 for the end table or $350 for the set.
> 
> ...


 I would love to buy some of these things but I won't be at the gathering.
Is there a way to purchase a couple of stools and ship them to Las Vegas??


----------

